# Rescue Pony - the adventure begins.



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

As you can see, she has no topline. She is on a diet of a good mix hay, Purina Ultium, DAC oil, and twice a day for about an hour she is turned out into my overgrown back yard to eat some good grass. Until she recovers some weight on her topline, Wren and I will do ground work with her.

Today was Wren and Riley's first lesson with Snickers.

I haltered her, they brushed her and then took turns leading her for about 5 minutes each. They worked on proper position at her head, extra rope coiled in the other hand, and asked Snickers to walk beside them, then Whoa. At first she would walk a few more steps, so I asked them to ask for the Whoa, then if she didn't stop correctly to back her a few steps. When she settled, they would give her a "Good Girl!" and a pet. She quickly adjusted to each of them, walking quietly besides the girls and stopping when they asked. 

I asked her for all four feet, which she gives quietly. No problems haltering for me, she evades the little ones a bit, something to work on for later. A good first lesson.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I should have posted these first, but here are her pictures from May 23 - the day my friend rescued her, after her feet were done. Amazing how far she's come in a month. Her hair makes her look better than she was, and even then her eyes were bright and kind.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor pony. So happy she found her way to a good home! She looks like the perfect size for your girls. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, CLaPorte - I agree, she is the perfect size for them, I am going to start hauling her to the local stuff with my others to see how she does around the activity - so far she is very accepting of everything, seems like a veteran around the kids.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

What a sweet looking pony! Hope she works out for yall


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

When I went out today to take her into the backyard, Snickers seemed a little big for her britches, walking away from me when I walked over to catch her so I sent her away from me and made her trot around me (her pen is pretty small) so when I asked again for the whoa she decided that was easier. 

Let her into the backyard to eat and she trotted across the yard with her head up and tail flagged - obviously feeling pretty good about herself. 

After an hour I went back out to get her and she came to me easily. I am really impressed with how she walks past the bikes, the dogs, the cars without a care. 

So I took her to the barn, tied her up and brought over a brush to start grooming her. She got very wide eyed, threw up her head and did a baby rear :? - I was like, really? Told her to knock it off, showed her the brush, then softly brushed her. She relaxed and we pressed on, I cleaned out her feet then took her into the sand area in the barn (30 by 50 feet so kind of a teeny baby indoor) as it was threatening to rain outside. 

I had her walk and trot, letting her stop as soon as she responded correctly to the WHOA. I'd come to her, pet her, then send her off the other direction and repeat. 

After a few minutes, Wren came into the barn and wanted to help, so I had her get her helmet, then had her send Snickers off and let her ask for the Whoa. Snickers listened and then Wren went to her, attached her lead, and worked on leading again - Walk and Whoa, both directions. Snickers was very relaxed, actually more relaxed with Wren than with me. 

Wren asked if she could sit on her, and I thought - well, why not? I know from the sores on her withers she had been ridden quite a bit, so decided we might as well see what she does ... so I took an english fleece pad and set it on her back. No reaction. Put a bareback pad on over that, carefully and lightly buckled it and walked her off - no reaction . 

I set Wren on her, and let Wren pet her all over. I was matter of fact about it but I'll admit I had a hold of her hips in case I needed to pull her back off, but it wasn't necessary. Snickers had soft eyes, very relaxed, no big deal. Looped some reins for Wren attached the rope halter, then had my own lead, and we walked once around the area - again, no tension at all. Let Wren ask for a turn and a whoa with her reins and seat - Snickers listened really well. Wren was beyond pleased and very excited that she was riding her pony. 

And that was it. Had Wren slide off (no worries from Snickers) and had her tie her, then together we brushed her - showing her the soft brush first - and picked out her feet. Wren took her back to her pen and then gave her dinner. Snickers seemed completely at ease with the whole lesson.

Now we will just continue on this course for the next month or so while she gets healthy - really low intensity, short respect building sessions.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Put a snaffle on Snickers today - NOT her favorite thing! She tried to buffalo me - obviously someone owned her who was a little intimidated by her - tried to put it on, she reared, tried to bulldoze past me, backed away with eyes wide.

I pushed away from me and made her do a strong trot for a few minutes, then asked again, and though she had her mouth clamped shut I slid my thumb in there, pried it open, and gently put it on. She mouthed it furiously - wonder if she only ever rode with a hackamore?

Free longed her at the walk and trot both ways, again stopping when she started listening to the Whoa command. 

Wren rode her with her saddle today at a walk and whoa on her own with me standing in the middle of the pen. She had no buck, no stupidity under saddle, I had the reins attached to the halter - so she also could have just been a leadline pony - maybe one of the ones on a wheel? It would explain her saddle sores. Wren had to thump on her a few times to keep her going, but I saw nothing dangerous - 

I am debating getting a pony size hackamore for her, or going the other way and insisting she use the snaffle (it may be that a bit would hurt her mouth before her teeth were done, and she just needs gentle restarting to let her understand the snaffle isn't a big deal) - ground drive her, bit her up, get her to give... 

After Wren was done, I put Riley on and ponied her around for a minute then we were done. Let Snickers stand there and rest, then took the bridle off, she kept that snaffle locked in tight, so had to slip my thumb back in her mouth to open it and let her release the snaffle, and very gently removed it. Then let her rest a bit more, and put the snaffle back on and lots of praise when she accepted the bit. 

Whole lesson took about 20 minutes, and I think she learned alot.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

The last two days she was getting progressively better with accepting the snaffle - and today she did fantastic.

I saddled her up, brought her into the indoor, the slid the snaffle up , my forearm resting between her ears and holding the headstall in place- she tensed her neck and I encouraged her "easy, baby - it's alright - you can do it" and she sighed, relaxed her jaw and let me slide the snaffle in, smooth as silk.

:happydance::happydance:

Kept her lesson very short today - just did showmanship with her - walk, whoa, set up feet, praise. Walk off in position, repeat. Then free longed her around the pen and mostly a walk and a little trotting both ways, then she was done. Not one correction was needed, she was perfect today.

Went to take the headstall off - again encouraged her and she opened her mouth to drop the bit out, and again, lots of praise and petting. She seemed quite content today.

It is making me happy that she is starting to get a shine to her coat. Still such a long way to go to get filled back out - but the trust is coming and she is doing very well.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's perfect!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Adorable. Her ewe neck and her thin look almost give her a bird-like look. So cute, an so expressive. I'm looking forward to her progress!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

She is adorable. Hope Snickers and your girls have many happy trails together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks like a little deer, so sweet. I am so glad she found her way to your family, she deserves this.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

She looks beautiful and I'm amazed you were able to put your daughters on her within a week or so.

What will you do next or are you planning to keep with the longing and stuff? I'd love to hear how she'll respond to stuff like umbrellas, flags, or any other crazy stuff! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

waresbear said:


> *She looks like a little deer*, so sweet. I am so glad she found her way to your family, she deserves this.


This ^^^

I can't stop looking at her pictures, she is too stinking cute


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Guys! She is a little deer, isn't she?

Roman, I put the girls on as I figured at 19, with saddle sore scars, she had probably been ridden and quite a bit at that. If she had been a nut, or if at any time I would have gotten a "bad vibe", we would have slowed down - I am pretty lucky with this one, I think :lol:.

Wren rode her again today and Snickers definitely has more whoa than go - which is just fine when dealing with beginning kids. Here are some videos taken at the end of the lesson - first with Wren, and then with Riley - it shows Snickers' veteran attitude towards kids - I'll do it, but ya gotta make me. No attitude, just ummm... "ya gotta want it for me to do it :wink:"

We are going to keep introducing new things to her - Monday night she'll go to the saddle club and we will walk her around and see how she does - and as Wren gets more confident we'll move her out of the little indoor pen and into the round pen - then the little paddock. I want to keep every experience between the pony and the girls very positive, want them to develop trust and confidence between them.

I am going to keep working with her, moving to ground driving around our neighborhood and get her bitted up in the snaffle - I would like for Wren to actually ride her next year - on contact with the snaffle. Putzing around for now is fine as they get to know each other, but they both need to advance.

Wren is now able to get her from her pen, lead her to the backyard, and take her halter off and on. They are starting to develop a friendship as well, which I LOVE to see. 

So here is today's pics and the videos :smile:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

What a lucky mare to have a loving family like yours.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today Wren had more control walking and turning her around in the pen, but she was getting a little frustrated that Snickers wasn't "getting it" fast enough. I had to remind her that for the last many years Snickers hasn't been getting any lessons or getting any love. I also had to remind her that she needs to be firm but consistent in her cues and be willing to push a little bit when Snickers isn't listening. Today she only had to use the green lead to whack her butt once, so there was progress.

Riley, the five year old, rode by herself with me standing in the middle of the pen and Snickers was so good, walking and stopping as Riley asked - even guiding a bit. Riley was very proud of herself


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Our first ride out at the saddle club today - we had been on vacation last week so had a friend come out to feed, I could see the progress in the five days we were gone, so the weight is coming back pretty quickly. 

I went to bridle her before we left, and again she threw her head up, tried to escape or evade - so again I looped her lead rope between her legs and around her girth and tied it so she couldn't get her head up. She was like, dang it - and immediately opened her mouth for the bit. I bitted her up, very loosely, and let her walk around, hoping she would get it and drop her head to release the pressure - but nope, she fought the bit, lifting her head, which increased the pressure, so there was a lot of me pushing her forward and her spinning and running backwards. Eventually she figured it out and moved out with her nose tucked the tiniest bit. That's OK - progress. 

Then Wren and Riley came out saying it was time to go to the saddle club so we saddled her up and took her and my yearling, Howard, to the club.

She was very, very good for the girls .

She wasn't worried about the other horses, or the cars, or the people. We walked her around the arena, then I walked Riley around in the arena. 

We walked her around the hills of the saddle club, and Wren did really well guiding Snickers around. Snickers was busy looking at all the activity, but was very respectful and payed attention to Wren as well. 

Riley did leadline barrels, then Wren did walk/trot (walk only) barrels. Still had issues getting Snickers to actually go where Wren wanted her to go, so I walked with them and Snickers just followed me around the pattern. That's OK - baby steps. As Wren gets more confident, she'll get more out of Snickers.

Afterwards, Wren led Riley around for awhile, then took Snickers out to graze in the grass. Snickers hopped back in the trailer for the ten minute ride home, and it was a great day for all of us. 

Here are the pics and a little video from today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0jBcw14Ae8


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wren is so cute!  Snickers seems to be coming along very well. Can't wait to hear more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Let the girls ride her with a hackamore today (little s) and she did great. They rode her outside - still at the walk, but she moved out well and Wren was able to guide her over poles. One thing we need to work on is Snickers is starting to walk off when Wren is getting off, she did it yesterday at the arena and again today - so I had Wren hop back on, and dismount again, giving Snickers a pretty hard firm pull and "WHOA" before sliding off. I told her to stand Snickers facing a fence or with me for now while she's dismounting so bad habits don't start.

Then Riley rode by herself in the outdoor pen and worked on walk and whoa. 

Now Snickers is in the back yard eating grass to her hearts content.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, I decided to buy her. I am really pleased with how far she has come in two weeks. I think that, though she needs a lot of reminding, the important things are already there. She is great under saddle with the kids, and Wren and Riley adore her. 

I made the appointment with the brand inspector for next week - I am pretty happy about it. I figure a safe kids pony is priceless, and hopefully by next year she'll be more than a lead-line pony. I am buying her for 300., which I think is very reasonable, really just the expense of the vet, farrier, and dental work that the original rescuer had to take care of. 

Wren and Riley have already been calling her THEIR pony, I am just making it official


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ace80908 said:


> Well, I decided to buy her. I am really pleased with how far she has come in two weeks. I think that, though she needs a lot of reminding, the important things are already there. She is great under saddle with the kids, and Wren and Riley adore her.
> 
> I made the appointment with the brand inspector for next week - I am pretty happy about it. I figure a safe kids pony is priceless, and hopefully by next year she'll be more than a lead-line pony. I am buying her for 300., which I think is very reasonable, really just the expense of the vet, farrier, and dental work that the original rescuer had to take care of.
> 
> Wren and Riley have already been calling her THEIR pony, I am just making it official


:happydance::happydance::happydance:
YAY! That's so exciting. I bet your girls will be absolutely thrilled


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratulations on making it official!! She's going to have a lovely home with lots of love. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today she had a great day. Lots of coaxing and encouragement to accept the snaffle, and she did without a fight. Yay!

Then we went outside in the pen which is about 50 by 100, and had her walk around, then hooked the reins to the snaffle and HALLELUJAH she dropped her head and gave to pressure 

Had her go both ways a few times, then unhooked the reins and asked for a trot. (Didn't want those reins bumping her mouth). Her trot was nicer today, not the panicked, huge strides she had been taking - I think not only is she gaining confidence, she's getting a bit stronger and is actually able to trot. Had her trot a few minutes both ways, then stopped her and gave her lots of pets and praises.

Hooked the lead back to the halter, and worked on walk, whoa, setups. Then we started working on trotting on the lead - she is very concerned about trotting next to me. I put her up against the fence so she couldn't veer off, and encouraged her to trot by smacking her butt with the end of the lead to get her moving forward. After a few tries she came along, head up and eyes wide - I immediately gave her slack on the lead, and stepped a bit away from her to give her more room with -again - lots of praise when she stepped into a trot. Trotted both ways and called it a day.

I noticed her itching her butt on the fence yesterday, and when I inspected her butt and tail I see she has rubbed off the top of her tail, it looks pretty ratty. I made sure she was wormed before I got her (Ivermectin) , but will do a Panacur power worming starting tomorrow to make sure we get em all. 

She accepted the flyspray pretty willingly today. It also has coat conditioner so I paid a little extra attention to her bum and tail.

Good day.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Your arena is 50 x 100? My dad it wanting to make one for me but I'm afraid the spot available is going to be too small. Is yours big enough where a rider can do some work like cantering?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow she is looking great! Holy crap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Roman, the area I am using for her is actually a paddock that is fenced on all sides, and fairly level, so I use it for letting the kids ride or working the pony - I can easily lope my horses in it, but you are always turning....

My arena is actually a dirt track - not fenced - it's about 100 by 200 and I love it - I drag it and have a harrow to make sure it doesn't get too packed down since it's just dirt. I don't work the pony out there yet with no fences because I do a lot of off lead work with her right now, and don't want to chase her over five acres.

If the area you have is fairly level, you can make it work I would bet.

And thanks, CLaPorte - she is coming along pretty well - and no surprise, because she eats more than my full size horses and is always begging for more. She's making up for lost time :wink:


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am working mid shifts right now, so after getting home at 8 and in bed at 9, the girls woke me up at 3, saying it was time to go ride!! Can't think of a better reason for getting out of bed, so I got up and out we went.

Just saddled her up, put on her hackamore, put Riley on and let them ride. I set up some poles, some logs, and a few obstacles out in the pen and let them practice guiding her around the pen. Then practice with whoa and her stopping completely and relaxing. Wren is getting better with her everyday.

They all did fantastic. Can you tell by the pics they are in love with her?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

$300. You stole her!  She looks so patient with your girls. It's fate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is her video from today - getting much better - I agree CLaPorte - I got a great deal, She got a great home, and we all win!

She is very, very good with the girls and will teach Wren to be a great rider.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Her Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xbdgGijYaE


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

How cute she is just plodding along and stops to poop hahaha nice little pony!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

No amount of training will change the fact she just knows what to do with kids. That's a pony worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

They are just too cute together. Love it!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Snickers is just cruising along, loves the girls, is gaining weight like crazy, and is generally a very sweet little girl. She has her moments though - like today when I went in to worm her - it was like the first day all over again - eyes wide open and scared, rearing up, trying to get away - but I reminded her I had her number and tied her little head down and we did the thumb in the mouth about 100 times. Open mouth. Open mouth. Open mouth. 

Finally she gave up and I slipped the tube wormer in with my thumb and gave her the dose. She's gonna be ****ed because she gets the other half tomorrow :twisted:. 

The cool thing was that Wren was right there and I explained to Wren that once upon a time when she pulled her stunts, it scared whoever owned her, so she didn't have to do what she didn't want to do - and now, she'll still try it - so we have to be brave when she is naughty. 

After that Wren took her out into the paddock and did walk and whoa, walk and whoa, walk and whoa - then big pats and a praise. She then came in the stall and got her dinner. And she was happy and relaxed, so I then told Wren that horses actually need for someone to be the boss, and if they KNOW we are the boss, then they are going to be much happier. 

I think it was a fantastic learning opportunity - and reminded me how I can't slack off on her training, especially as she gains weight and feels better and better - today I got home and she was bucking and kicking and running along the fenceline with the yearling next door - it really made me smile. She is a feisty, happy, loving girl and we are sure happy to have her.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Snickers will be such a great teacher for your daughters. She's come such a long way and you sound like an awesome trainer too!  Will Snickers be mainly for Riley if you find another horse for Wren?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Roman - and yep, Snickers is really comfortable when the kids are just walking along and letting her mosey along - eventually they will get stronger and ask her for more, but I envision Wren having a little bigger pony/small horse, and Riley riding Snickers and trail riding with me, or playing over the obstacles at home, or doing fun events at the saddle club. 

I went out and played with Daisy today, she is my 5 year old show mare, very well broke - bred this year. I may start working her lightly under saddle again as she is getting fat, fat - too soon to be this round.  The girls sat on her today and she was very happy for the attention. Too bad she isn't just a few years older, or I would just use her for Wren.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a super day :lol: 

Guess who learned she CAN trot under saddle today? 

Today my 24 year old daughter, Chelsea - who also happens to be about 5 foot 1 and 90 pounds, came out to ride Snickers for me - 

Wren rode her first over obstacles - then Chelsea took her out into the open arena and rode her at the walk, then asked her for the trot. She went into the trot easily enough, then got a little nervous and moved into a BIG TROT - Chelsea has ridden her whole life, so just let her move out, then Snickers broke into a canter for a few strides, and Chelsea let her - then Snickers went back down into a trot again, and Chelsea gave her lots of praise, then let her come back down to a walk. SUCCESS!!!

Chelsea rode Daisy, my prego mare, for a bit, then Wren hopped on and they rode out in the arena - Wren on Daisy and Chelsea on Snickers. She was great and I think the horses really enjoyed the day.

We ended the day by moving back into the paddock with the obstacles and letting Riley ride her unassisted with Chelsea on Daisy - of course Snickers just followed Daisy around, but Riley thought that was the coolest thing. 

Great Day for all the kiddos and ponies too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Ace80908 said:


> Wren on Daisy and Chelsea on Snickers.


The adult gets the pony! Lol. Awesome job, I love hearing about her progress!!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

So it's been rainiing quite a bit over here - which we will take!! Snickers is now out in the pasture with Daisy, they are good pasture mates - they aren't attached at the hip and frequently are across the field from each other, but they both come flying in at dinner time. I am busy getting my yearling ready for show, so not spending as much time with Snickers right now - the APHA World Show is 3 months away, so I'll turn my focus to him for the next few weeks as I have a horse show tomorrow, one next weekend, and then a four judge in a month - it's OK, I think it's good for Snickers to enjoy being a fat pony for a bit and be out moving around in the pasture.

Snickers is a little round pony now - makes me very happy.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today we had one of the funnest days with Snickers yet. 

I ponied her off of Daisy for awhile to make sure they were good with it, then ponied Wren on her while I rode Daisy around the pasture. Then Wren got bold and rode her unassisted in the big pasture, which is a big step for Wren because she can be timid on horseback when she isn't comfortable. We rode in beautiful weather while we talked about her day at school - it was just really nice.

Then Riley came out, so we put Riley on Snickers and Wren on Daisy, and I walked alongside them on foot while they practiced riding with no stirrups and no hands, doing airplanes, holding each other's hands - they were laughing so hard and having so much fun.

Then Riley, who is five and fearless, wanted to trot - so I held Daisy's leadrope, and asked Wren to push Daisy into a jog - Daisy has a soft pitter pat jog so she stepped off into a jog and Snickers started trotting alongside - Riley was laughing and grinning the whole time. 

It was a great day


----------

